# Would this hardware will be supported by FreeBSD



## dbuff (Jul 7, 2014)

Here it is:
1. BIOSTAR AM1ML AM1 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard $32.99
2. AMD Athlon 5150 Kabini Quad-Core 1.6GHz Socket AM1 25W Desktop Processor AMD Radeon HD 8400 AD5150JAHMBOX $49.99
3. MI-008 Tower Black P4 Chassis with 250W Itx Psu+sata Power Supply $47.99
4. Western Digital WD AV-GP WD5000AVVS 500GB 8MB Cache SATA2 (3.0Gb/s) 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (For CCTV DVR) - OEM w/1 Year Warranty $49.95
5. Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model 991768 $26.99

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2014)

The KMS drivers do not support that video yet.  It will likely work in console mode.

That drive is meant for low latency for video recording, no idea whether it is suited for normal usage.  I would avoid it in favor of a WD Black or Red drive, or preferably an SSD.


----------



## dbuff (Jul 7, 2014)

Let me make sure I understand:
Radeon HD 8400 is not supported.
HDD is not recommended.
Any suggestion for cheap ITX motherboard with fanless CPU?
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2014)

The KMS drivers for X do not fully support the Radeon 7000- or 8000-series yet.  If you do not plan to use X on that system, it would not matter.

All I know about the Purple drives is that they are meant for surveillance systems recording video.  It will make compromises in some areas to minimize latency.  Whether it matters for general computer use, or whether WD recommends for or against that, I don't know.


----------



## dbuff (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, would this be a better choice?

ECS NM70-TI (V1.0A) Intel Celeron 847/807 Intel NM70 Thin Mini-ITX Motherboard/CPU/VGA Combo


----------

